# Got my new humidor from Waxing Moon!



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, I got my humidor from Ed at Waxing Moon a couple days ago. Shipping to Canada was a breeze and I did not incur any extra duties/fees.
She is now being seasoned.

I chose #1 of Ed's "Production Models"
You can check out the other's here: ~Production Models - Waxing Moon Humidors

Here is a pic of how it was packed!









You know this is a custom job when it's packed in cedar shavings!

A few pics...





































Anyway, this thing is beyond beautiful and the smell is glorious. It feels extremely solid and the craftsmanship is top notch. 
I cannot recommend them highly enough!

Thank you Ed & team!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh snap! Christmas just came a month early.

Be sure you follow the included seasoning instructions


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

I am using your tried and true instructions! Sticks should be going in tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

thats a good lookin humi right there! enjoy


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful piece, I have one of Ed's humidors and love it. Best one I own by far


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That is a beautiful humi! I love it! Congrats Waylon and amazing work Ed!


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

That looks terrific.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Be sure you follow the included seasoning instructions


Someone who really knows what they're talking about must have written them, eh? 

Your new humi is beautiful, Ed and the team did a terrific job. Once seasoned, please post pictures of her filled!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

very nice, i might just have to look him up myself.


----------



## tupacboy (Sep 10, 2009)

wow very nice self christmas gift


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

That's a great looking humidor...love the craftsmanship and the cedar packing is a nice touch.

You must be expecting cigars for Christmas, yeah? :nerd:


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, nice humidor! That's a work of art.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW!

Thats a very good looking humi!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Pale Horse said:


> Someone who really knows what they're talking about must have written them, eh?


No, that would be he who edited and condensed them ound:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

congrats, great buy and very nice looking, bet it'll hold r/h like a champ once seasoned....please do post pics w/ some naked cigars in there


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful! I can tell that the pictures aren't doing it justice and it's a lot more amazing in person.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! I am truly envious.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Top notch use it in the best of health!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. I've_ got _to get one of those some day. After I've filled up a Coleman or two...


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a beautiful humidor. Also love the way it was packaged. Ingenious way to get rid of the sawdust. lol


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Sexy, I would give my left or right nut for one of his humis. Grats on the purchase.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow that is a beauty! Enjoy it man


----------



## katjim00 (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW! That is a beautiful humidor! Looks like it was well worth every penny!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Waylon..... I am glad that you like your humidor.... Waxing Moon team is very proud of the production models and we hope to be able to continue.....

Funny thing about the spanish cedar sawdust for packaging.... Ya'all can thank Indiana Jones for the idea.... I figured if it was good enough for some ancient artifact, it's good enough for the packaging of my humidors.... plus, there's not a better way to get a wiff of spanish cedar.... Might be a little messy, but I try to warn everybody....


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

That is some amazing workmanship. A work of art that serves a function and does it well is a beautiful thing...


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Every time I see one of his humidors I am even more impressed! Simply amazing work!


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

Great looking humidor. If I'm in the market for another will definitely pick one up from these guys.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice! Beautiful work of art!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Just a gorgeous piece of work, and a really nice size too. Congrats.


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

Damn that's classy.


----------



## rizzjustrizz (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats waylon on a beautiful humidor. Looks awesome.


----------



## saionbuss (Dec 2, 2011)

It is very beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

This looks amazing! I absolutely want to purchase one of his humidors sometime in the future. Does anyone know what the typical turnaround time is on the production and custom ones?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Null said:


> This looks amazing! I absolutely want to purchase one of his humidors sometime in the future. Does anyone know what the typical turnaround time is on the production and custom ones?


Cool.... Productions are available now. I have 4 or 5 remaining.... Customs are about 4-6 weeks out....... Hope that helps. Another production run is scheduled after the first of the year.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome looking work of Art, Will have to look into getting one in the near future. Congrats on a Humidor that anyone would be proud to have on table/desk.

James.


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the love all! I love this thing!
She is holding RH very steadily. FYI- If you guys happen to get one and you use Herf's seasoning instructions it will take a couple weeks! Of course, things may go faster for you if you live somewhere with high ambient humidity. I do not!
I'll get some pics posted of her loaded up with sticks.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful! I should get mine from ED next week. Will post pics. Congrats!


----------

